# Samsung Imaging moving to Fuji?



## Maximilian (Nov 23, 2015)

We've lately heard about Samsung leaving the camera business here
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27727.msg547724#msg547724

Seems like the department will move over to Fuji. 
At least the rumor website seems to think that, because they've already renamed themselves into "Fuji Rumors", see top left here
http://www.samsungcamerarumors.com/

I wonder what the guys over at http://www.fujirumors.com/ think of that


----------

